# Aquaphilia/underwater roleplay



## Boogers1108 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi! I’m looking for someone to do an underwater-themed roleplay with me over discord! I have a variety of ideas, one of which involves something with toriel and frisk from Undertale (which is the one I have a special preference too)

hope to see you soon!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

Was about to start it via forum conversation... then I read it and saw "Discord"


----------



## Boogers1108 (Mar 26, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Was about to start it via forum conversation... then I read it and saw "Discord"


We can do it on conversations if you want. Start one with me and we’ll take it from there.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

Boogers1108 said:


> We can do it on conversations if you want. Start one with me and we’ll take it from there.


Should I come up with a sona who can breathe water?


----------



## Boogers1108 (Mar 26, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Should I come up with a sona who can breathe water?


How about we start a conversation to work out the details first? And then start the RP?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

Boogers1108 said:


> How about we start a conversation to work out the details first? And then start the RP?


Ok. I'm typing... but this should be posted here: is it SFW or NSFW?


----------



## Boogers1108 (Mar 26, 2020)

NSFW


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Aquaphilia? What is this new Hell that you have unleashed upon us? 

Seems like there's a philia for everything these days. If that's the case, I'm a couchphilia.


----------



## Boogers1108 (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Aquaphilia? What is this new Hell that you have unleashed upon us?
> 
> Seems like there's a philia for everything these days. If that's the case, I'm a couchphilia.


Uh...okay lol?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Respect my fetish!


----------



## ickysheshe (Mar 30, 2020)

Rule 51 of the internet. No matter what it is its someones fetish. No exceptions.


----------

